# Small how to - Tombstone Embellishments



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

One of the things I have been looking for is embellishments to add to my tombstone.
So far, I have only seen the wooden ones at Lowes which work out about $7 per pair
Therefore my quest has been to either find some at thrift stores or find a supply of molds so I can cast my own.

Then this hit me, I was about to throw away the plastic tray from a pack of cupcakes.
The design at the bottom reminded me of rosettes, so I tried a quick cast….

You will need 

Hostess twin pack cup cake
Plaster of Paris

First, take the two cupcakes from the plastic tray and eat them (the best part of this how to!)
With the remaining tray, wash in hot water to remove any crumbs, etc.










Push any indentations back into place. (I found that the end of a small paint brush was ideal)
Mix up a small quantity of Plaster of Paris, 1/4 cup plaster to 1/8 cup of water should suffice, depending how thick you want the cast to be.










Add half the mixture to each tray cup. 










Tap the tray a few times onto a flat surface to get rid of any air bubbles.










Allow the mixture to set for at least 15 minutes, and then remove from tray. (One of the castings will have the recycle symbol on, which can be scratched off).










The tray is durable enough to allow more castings.

A quick paint job to show how they will look










I will be on the look-out now for any other everyday items that can be used as a mold, let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's bleepin' *brilliant*!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LOVE it! It looks like a carved piece and I can't believe you did it from cupcake plastic!

I've been seeing more and more everyday items and toys and junk that can be used on tombstones... there really is treasure everywhere!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that is a tutorial that I would do. Inexpensive, right on, easy, and fitting. Keep them coming, I will be following.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Herman, I also use the chocolate lolipop molds that you can buy from the craft shops like Micheal's, I have several skull ones from thier Halloween molds.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, that is fantastic! Slapping my forehead for not thinking that -- it's so simple!

Genius.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Michaels also sells a lot of inexpensive cake and chocolate molds. You can get all sorts of designs. Flourettes, stars, shells, roses, spirals, etc.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Another smack on the forehead. Why didn't I think of this?? 
Great ideas. Thanks


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

TK421 said:


> Michaels also sells a lot of inexpensive cake and chocolate molds. You can get all sorts of designs. Flourettes, stars, shells, roses, spirals, etc.


Check the soap and candle making sections too. Lots of little nifty designs.

Love the cupcakes, though. Can't beat that.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG, that is awesome! I love transforming everyday things into props! It makes me think twice about things before I pitch them into the trash can.

GREAT work!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Man, if only I could make those from the Little Debbie Swiss Rolls wrappers, I'd be in Heaven. Seriously, what a great simple idea most anyone could do (in other words, me). I'm desperate for tombstone ideas, because I have zero tombstones as of now (left all my stuff in FL) and my creative juices have run dry. I'm definately going to try this. Keep these ideas coming and thanks!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Very creative!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Genius, Herman...looks really GOOD! haha...who would have thought, cupcake package!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Glue them on a piece of wood and you could use them as rosettes around the doors of your house.I bought some wood craved one a few years ago for restoring my house and they were about 10 bucks apiece.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Another ingenious idea!!

Keep 'em coming Herman!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Herman, you da man!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Great ideas! I'm beginning to build many tombstones and this will come in handy. Thanks!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

You can pick up molds pretty cheaply on eBay, too -- I got a nice skull mold there -- just do a search for what you would like, gargoyle, skull, bat, etc. plus "mold" -- you can use gorilla glue to stick the finished product on your tombstone.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried to do that to a twinky, but it didn't come out as good. LOL


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sitting here eating Del Monte peaches in the little 4 oz. cup...and...it's a very similar shape. Do you think Great Stuff would work for this?


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I'm sitting here eating Del Monte peaches in the little 4 oz. cup...and...it's a very similar shape. Do you think Great Stuff would work for this?


as long as you put a little release agentin there it should work out just fine, just dontover load it with great stuff...unlessyou want a 6" thick rosette...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you use for a release agent for great stuff?


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant... really out of the box thinking. I applaud you...


----------

